# NB vs Perele



## scooterism (20/12/16)

Which is the more neutral bittering hop? 

And which would you say is the most friendly toward a Euro Pilsner/lager?

Cheers


----------



## mtb (20/12/16)

Assuming you mean Northern Brewer vs Perle?

I'd say NB


----------



## manticle (20/12/16)

Haven't used Perle but German NB is a very neutral bittering hop.


----------



## mtb (20/12/16)

Pretty sure Perle is actually a dual-purpose hop, not just bittering. If you want neutral bittering you won't get it with Perle.


----------



## Mardoo (20/12/16)

Perle has hardcore fanboiz in the States. Search on Perle in the US forums. There are a lot of uses for it.


----------



## scooterism (20/12/16)

NB it is. 

Thank-you Sirs.


----------



## Lethaldog (20/12/16)

Perle can have a minty taste to it, northern brewer is deffinately the more neutral but I rate Magnum as probably the most neutral bittering hop I've ever used!


----------



## barls (20/12/16)

Lethaldog said:


> Perle can have a minty taste to it, northern brewer is deffinately the more neutral but I rate Magnum as probably the most neutral bittering hop I've ever used!


I've always found the its the american nb that has the mint to it.


----------



## damoninja (21/12/16)

NB goes in my double darky


----------

